# That's not sunsreen, that's body wash! - Aulani TR (Oct 8-14, 2016) Updated 4/14



## Leshaface

Greetings folks and welcome to my Aulani TR!  You can usually find me over at the WDW TR thread, where we’ve taken several trips to the World.  



On this particular trip it was me(Alicia), DH (Dan), DS (Cal, 4 at the time), DS (Q, 6 months at the time), DM(Angie) and DMiL(Lory).  We are DVC members so booked this trip right at the 7 month mark and were able to score a 1 Bedroom Island Garden View for 6 nights, October 8 – October 14, 2016.  And this had to have been one of the most relaxing, tranquil vacations we’ve ever taken.  No rope drops.  No park hopping.  No fastpass reservations.  Just a spa day, a few meals, and that’s about the extent of our  ‘planning’.  It was wonderful!  So please take a journey with me back a year and a half ago  to this marvelous place!


*Saturday, October 8, 2016*
​

​
Travel Day
​
We generally fly out of LAX (2 ½ hours South of us) but this time, with the new baby, we thought we’d make it a little easier and fly out of our smaller airport located only 45 mins North of us, Fresno, CA.  
​
Our flight was at 6am. With a 4 year old…and a 6 month old.   That means out the door by 4:15am.  That also means I’m up at 2:30am.  
​
 

But it was a very smooth morning.  My MIL and DM met us at our house by 4am to get them packed up. DMIl started off our morning with a good laugh.  DH went to put her bag in our car and he mentioned there was no way she was going to make the 50 pound weight limit.  We do have a luggage hand scale so we weighed it and it was over by 5 pounds.  We told her she could move some things into our bags if she wanted but she said she’ll move some things into her carry on.  She opens up her suitcase and…….
​

​
(yep, using that GIF again cause it's appropriate!)

 
​

*THERE’S 13 PAIRS OF SHOES!  Thirteen. 1-3.*
​
 

​
I soooooo badly wanted to take a picture but didn’t want to embarrass her either cause I’m pretty sure she didn’t think we would be looking through her stuff  DH pleaded with her to leave some behind. I think she left a pair or two of heels and moved a couple into her carry-on.  Well 11 is good for Hawaii, I guess   And just for the record, she told me when we got home she only used 3 pairs! 
​

​
The airport was uneventful and easy, which was what I was hoping for.  It was a short flight to LAX and from there Honolulu!
​
We had a fairly short layover in LA so just enough time to grab some water, foods and restroom stop.  But while we were getting food, my DM told DH that she saw Darryl Strawberry! He didn’t believe her and went looking and yep, he was sitting there and he asked very politely if our son could take a picture with him and he was very gracious in allowing him to do so.
​
​



​
​
Soon, we were boarding our flight
​



​



​
​
And we were off!  BTW, it was so weird going ‘backwards’.  We’re so used to going to FL that the whole idea of gaining three hours in the beginning of the trip was nuts!
​
Our boys did fabulous the entire 5 hour flight.  Our oldest is a pro on planes and was a little worried about Q but he slept and ate.
​



​



​



​
And soon we were seeing this!
​



​



​
​
And finally the runway.  Excuse the big ol’ dome in the way!

​



​
​
Once we landed, we needed to get our luggage and get to the car rental facility.  I made a post a while back on some tips that would hopefully help others to make certain aspects of their trip easier, so I’ll just repost what I wrote regarding the airport shuttle/car rental
​
​



> * Car Rental – We ended up going through Costco Travel for our car rental (Alamo).  I HIGHLY recommend a Mini Van.   We are not mini van people, but man, having all that room was great.  It was also about 20 bucks cheaper than the Full Size SUV’s.  You do have to take a shuttle from Honolulu Airport since it’s off-site.  It is NOT on HNL property.  And not going to lie, it took a while for us to get a shuttle.  About 20 minutes.  It wasn’t lack of shuttles, they kept on passing us since we were the last stop and they were always full.  If you’re able to, try to get the first bus stop.  I know that will be difficult to think about as soon as you land, but when you’re at baggage claim, try to get out those very first doors if possible.  In hindsight, we should have just walked down to the first stop and hopped on there.  I’ll put this in bold:  *USE THE KIOSKS!!!*  As soon as I got off the shuttle, more than half of the shuttle went to the line and everyone else to the kiosks.  Very, very easy (even for the technology challenged!) and there’s someone there to help you if necessary.  Also, with Costco you’re able to add an extra person from your party to drive your rental for free!)


​
Once we were loaded up in the mini van, we decided to stop off at Target and Costco for groceries.  Reposted tip
​



> * Target and Costco – This is Exit 1 on your way into Aulani. This is not a SuperTarget so some things we did have to go to Costco for.  But one thing I don’t think I even read about (or maybe I forgot!) was they don’t give plastic bags.  You need to either bring your own reusable bags or buy some.  Just keep that in mind when going..  If you are a Sushi/Poke fan, PLEASE grab some while at Costco!  Oh my, so delicious and fresh! It is located directly across from the premade fresh items in what they call a ‘coffin freezer’ (had to ask where the Poke was and they used this term!) and they had lots of different types available.


​
Getting to Aulani from Target was very easy (despite the no signage for Aulani itself!) but once we stepped into the lobby, it was breathtaking!  An open air lobby that lets the breeze in and it smelled so fresh and sweet.  Everyone in the place was so happy, creating a very positive atmosphere.
​
Luckily for us, our room was ready:
​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​
And our view
​




​



​
Looking down

​



​
The room was a little on the small side for a 1 bedroom but it fit our needs.  We're accustomed to AKV Kidani 1 bedrooms where you have 2 full bathrooms, so we really had to communicate with each other about taking showers and getting ready. Also, there are two doors that lead into the bathroom, one from the Master bedroom and one from the entryway hallway, so you’d have to lock both doors when using it. 
​
 I made a video for my last TR just as an update, so here’s a good spot to put it if you want to take a peek!  It includes a tour of the lazy river and some pictures you just saw up above.  






If you watched the video, you’ll see that we hit the Lazy River right before they closed it up for the night.  We had it all to ourselves and it was super peaceful and relaxing, but a smidge cold. 
​
I’m pretty sure we had dinner in our room from all the food we had purchased from Target, so that wraps up our first day!  Tomorrow, a Character breakfast and Spa day!​


----------



## luvmychaos

Good tips!! I’m watching this thread constantly for tips because I feel like I’m flying blind at Aulani! I’m a up-at-3am-180 days out vacation planner so having so “little” to plan for there is leaving me at a loss  I mean, I’ll take it but still


----------



## purplelover88

I'm so glad you decided to do this Trip Report! I've been more and more curious about Aulani lately, mostly because of reading about it on here, I'm really excited to hear about your spa day!


----------



## franandaj

I'm here, but a little fuzzy so I'll be back to read and comment.


----------



## Leshaface

luvmychaos said:


> Good tips!! I’m watching this thread constantly for tips because I feel like I’m flying blind at Aulani! I’m a up-at-3am-180 days out vacation planner so having so “little” to plan for there is leaving me at a loss  I mean, I’ll take it but still



I totally feel you!  I had no idea what to do or how to plan because there were so little TR's but luckily a few of my friends on here have gone before me and I was able to read their TR's which TOTALLY helped me out.  



purplelover88 said:


> I'm so glad you decided to do this Trip Report! I've been more and more curious about Aulani lately, mostly because of reading about it on here, I'm really excited to hear about your spa day!



Oh my gosh, the SPA!!! (we went twice )  Stay tuned!


----------



## Leshaface

Yay Alison!


----------



## heathsf

I'm so excited to make it on the 1st page!!!!



Leshaface said:


> And this had to have been one of the most relaxing, tranquil vacations we’ve ever taken. No rope drops. No park hopping. No fastpass reservations. Just a spa day, a few meals, and that’s about the extent of our ‘planning’. It was wonderful! So please take a journey with me back a year and a half ago  to this marvelous place!



I can't wait to read all about it. It sounds wonderful. I can't believe it was a year and a half ago already! 



Leshaface said:


> Our flight was at 6am. With a 4 year old…and a 6 month old. That means out the door by 4:15am. That also means I’m up at 2:30am.



 



Leshaface said:


> *THERE’S 13 PAIRS OF SHOES! Thirteen. 1-3.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







Leshaface said:


> But while we were getting food, my DM told DH that she saw Darryl Strawberry! He didn’t believe her and went looking and yep, he was sitting there and he asked very politely if our son could take a picture with him and he was very gracious in allowing him to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow!



Leshaface said:


>



They make it look so easy 



Leshaface said:


>



Wowwwwww!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Can’t wait to read about Aulani. We went to Hawaii last March but we were on Kauai not Oahu. My parents and sister did a few days at Aulani before moving over to Kauai but we only had time for Kauai due to DH’s work schedule.


----------



## dizneeat

*No way I am going to miss this. Need to finish some work and then coming back to read it all. *


----------



## franandaj

OK, I got caught up, I'm fuzzy due to pain meds so bear with me.  

Flying out of Fresno, how was that?  Did you get a ride to the airport or park.  Lot C is a heck of a lot of money since we do it every time, I hope you got a ride.

Isn't it a trip to gain hours?  I haven't been to Hawaii in like 30 or more years so I forget what it is like, but it is strange.  I'm going to have to go back to every TR and check this out when we finally go.  I don't know if Costco will be on our list since there are only two of us, but then again Fran loves to check out local Costcos when on vacation, so I have a feeling we'll go there at some time!

The room looks nice!  I forgot already how many of you are there.  I like the idea of spa treatments and relaxing!


----------



## kastoney

Looks like a great first day!  I'm an Aulani novice so can't wait to aloha along with you all.


----------



## khertz

I'm here! So excited that you're doing a TR on this, as I'm hoping we can make a trip to Hawaii in the next several years, and hopefully stay at Aulani! Southwest is supposed to be adding flights to Honolulu so if we can get there affordably, we just might be able to make a trip happen. 

I don't even think I own 13 pairs of shoes, much less would I be bringing that many on vacation!!! lol My DH freaks when I want to bring 3 pairs on a trip.

The resort looks so beautiful! Looking forward to more of your trip.


----------



## Leshaface

heathsf said:


> I'm so excited to make it on the 1st page!!!!



Haha I always geek out too! 





heathsf said:


> I can't wait to read all about it. It sounds wonderful. I can't believe it was a year and a half ago already!



Right?! And I always think about this trip, like in an, "oh my gosh, I can't believe I went to Aulani!"  I never really thought i'd ever visit.  



heathsf said:


> They make it look so easy



No kidding!





heathsf said:


> Wowwwwww!!! Gorgeous!!!!



Every day, Dan and I sat out there and drank our coffee.  Seriously, every morning.  That never happens at WDW.



TinkLoverSam said:


> Can’t wait to read about Aulani. We went to Hawaii last March but we were on Kauai not Oahu. My parents and sister did a few days at Aulani before moving over to Kauai but we only had time for Kauai due to DH’s work schedule.



Aw nuts!  Well, now you need to get your butts to Aulani now!  It's soooo worth it!



dizneeat said:


> *No way I am going to miss this. Need to finish some work and then coming back to read it all. *



Woot woot!  



franandaj said:


> OK, I got caught up, I'm fuzzy due to pain meds so bear with me.
> 
> Flying out of Fresno, how was that?  Did you get a ride to the airport or park.  Lot C is a heck of a lot of money since we do it every time, I hope you got a ride.
> 
> Isn't it a trip to gain hours?  I haven't been to Hawaii in like 30 or more years so I forget what it is like, but it is strange.  I'm going to have to go back to every TR and check this out when we finally go.  I don't know if Costco will be on our list since there are only two of us, but then again Fran loves to check out local Costcos when on vacation, so I have a feeling we'll go there at some time!
> 
> The room looks nice!  I forgot already how many of you are there.  I like the idea of spa treatments and relaxing!



Oh no, pain meds for what??   I'm so hopelessly behind.  

I LOVE flying out of Fresno!  So small and quick.  Have you ever flown out of Burbank?  It's even smaller than Burbank, I think. And nope, we parked at Fresno, not too much to park at all - $8/day!  

Yes soooo weird to gain hours!  I've never in my life experienced that before, so it was nice!  You MUST visit Costco there!  I took pics!  I think I have them coming up in my next update!



kastoney said:


> Looks like a great first day!  I'm an Aulani novice so can't wait to aloha along with you all.



Kari!  



khertz said:


> I'm here! So excited that you're doing a TR on this, as I'm hoping we can make a trip to Hawaii in the next several years, and hopefully stay at Aulani! Southwest is supposed to be adding flights to Honolulu so if we can get there affordably, we just might be able to make a trip happen.
> 
> I don't even think I own 13 pairs of shoes, much less would I be bringing that many on vacation!!! lol My DH freaks when I want to bring 3 pairs on a trip.
> 
> The resort looks so beautiful! Looking forward to more of your trip.



We got SOOOOO excited when SWA announced they are flying to HI!!!  That's all we fly with anyway since point value is the best we've found!  I just looked up the latest news on this, and apparently, flights for later this year could come out tomorrow! Anxious to see what the times/points will be like.  

DH freaks when I bring several pairs too!  But mine are legit reasons:  In-room sandals (can't walk barefoot in hotels ), 3 athletic/casual shoes (in case they get rained on - any oh my GOSH did it rain this last trip!) and a pair of dressy shoes/boots.


----------



## Steppesister

Subbing in! 

I love the video of your 1st day! Looks absolutely lovely there and I really would love to go someday!


----------



## Pinkocto

I’m here! Can’t wait to read about this trip. Great start and thanks for the tips 

What is this? SW is going to Hawaii!!!!!!!!!!!    that’s why I couldn’t go last year, the plane tickets were astronomical!


The Kramer gif was perfect for the shoes 

The room is gorgeous, DVC did a fabulous job.


----------



## cindianne320

Excited to hear more about Aulani!


----------



## scottmel

Looking forward to reading this! Where did your mom and MIL stay? In the one bedroom with you or a studio?


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Oh no, pain meds for what??  I'm so hopelessly behind.



I had some dental work done last week. I was in severe pain for a week before they could get me in, and then it took a couple days for the pain to subside. Over the weekend i cut the heavy duty stuff and went back to ibufrofen. Sunday was the first day that i felt like myself again. I pretty much lost two weeks of productivity in life.


----------



## Pinkocto

franandaj said:


> I had some dental work done last week. I was in severe pain for a week before they could get me in, and then it took a couple days for the pain to subside. Over the weekend i cut the heavy duty stuff and went back to ibufrofen. Sunday was the first day that i felt like myself again. I pretty much lost two weeks of productivity in life.



I’m so sorry   Glad you’re feeling better.


----------



## Leshaface

Steppesister said:


> Subbing in!
> 
> I love the video of your 1st day! Looks absolutely lovely there and I really would love to go someday!



Liesa!  You really should, it's spectacular!



Pinkocto said:


> I’m here! Can’t wait to read about this trip. Great start and thanks for the tips
> 
> What is this? SW is going to Hawaii!!!!!!!!!!!    that’s why I couldn’t go last year, the plane tickets were astronomical!
> 
> 
> The Kramer gif was perfect for the shoes
> 
> The room is gorgeous, DVC did a fabulous job.



YES!!! SWA announced they were going to start going to HI!  In fact, there were rumors flying around saying that they may have been posting flights as early as 2/15 for flights in the Fall/Winter, but that didn't happen.  Darn it!  Anxious to see what the points for RT will be.



cindianne320 said:


> Excited to hear more about Aulani!



More coming up this evening!



scottmel said:


> Looking forward to reading this! Where did your mom and MIL stay? In the one bedroom with you or a studio?



They both stayed in the one bedroom with us!  DH and I took the Master, Quentin was in the PnP in our room, DM took the couch and underneath the tv is a pullout where my MIL slept (she's maybe 5 foot so it was perfect for her - and she said it was the best she has slept in a very long time!).  Calvin took turns sleeping with us and DM on the couch.  I think the couch was a pullout but DM doesn't sleep on a bed at home  so she said the couch was really comfortable and she slept well on it!  

And more coming up this evening!



franandaj said:


> I had some dental work done last week. I was in severe pain for a week before they could get me in, and then it took a couple days for the pain to subside. Over the weekend i cut the heavy duty stuff and went back to ibufrofen. Sunday was the first day that i felt like myself again. I pretty much lost two weeks of productivity in life.



Aww poop!  Tooth pain is seriously THE WORST!  And I know a thing or two about dental work.  My teeth have been nothing but problems since I was a child.  Hopefully you've been able to play catch up the last few days.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> Aww poop! Tooth pain is seriously THE WORST! And I know a thing or two about dental work. My teeth have been nothing but problems since I was a child. Hopefully you've been able to play catch up the last few days.



See my problem is I've been really healthy all my life. No major illnesses and hardly any dental problems. So when something happens, even if its minor, I'm a total baby and absolutely miserable!


----------



## Steppesister

Leshaface said:


> Liesa! You really should, it's spectacular!


Definitely on the bucket list!


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> See my problem is I've been really healthy all my life. No major illnesses and hardly any dental problems. So when something happens, even if its minor, I'm a total baby and absolutely miserable!



Don't matter who you are, dental work suuuuuuuuckks and you're totally allowed to be miserable!  I went in today for my bi-annual actually and sometimes cleanings are just as bad as getting work done, especially if you're sensitive like me


----------



## Leshaface

I had every intention of posting last week.  DH was gone for a work conference so I had nights to myself and not much to do.  Then my children happened  So i'm going to post what I have right now before anything else bad happens! 


*Sunday, October 9, 2016*​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Why are we up at 6:04am?  This shouldn’t be happening on vacation!  ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
But it happened every morning we were there.  But it worked out,  because then this happened every single morning​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
We had a few plans for the day, one of them being a character breakfast at Makahiki, which is a buffet.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Should mention, this is where the title of the TR comes in.  As MIL was getting ready, she had grabbed one of the toiletries from the bathroom and started putting it on her legs.  About halfway through her second leg, she says, “This feels weird.”  She didn’t have her reading glasses on so Dan looks at it and says, “That’s not lotion, it’s body wash!”   That’s alright, we don’t need to use our brains while on vacation! ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Our reservation was for 8:15am and we got there a few minutes early.  We checked in at the podium and then got in a fairly long line to take a picture with Mickey (this took about 15 minutes)​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
The staff at Aulani are amazing at always having water available every where you went – citrus flavored!​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
 

​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
After you get a photo with Mickey, there’s more waiting at this point.  We had to wait in the lobby area of the restaurant and ended up there for another 15 minutes.  But soon enough, we got a table.  ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Didn’t take many photos of the buffet, but here’s a few pics of my plate ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
(same plate but showed the Li-Hing Pineapple)​ 
​ 
​ 
 

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
We noted on our reservation that we were celebrating Cal’s 4th bday and our 10th wedding anniversary, and they were nice enough to bring some celebration treats for us.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
And of course,  the characters – note, there were only two during our breakfast, Minnie and Goofy (not counting Mickey in the beginning.)  Not sure if this is the norm, but doesn’t seem like a lot of characters  But it could be they don’t want to get carried away with ‘too much’ Disney at Aulani versus a Disney park?  I should also note, that it really didn’t feel like we were on a Disney trip while staying at Aulani.  We were not bombarded with the Disney feeling you get when at WDW/DLR.  Very subtly incorporated into the music and some décor. It was actually really refreshing!​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Towards the end of our meal, I decided to check Calvin into Aunty’s Beach House -  the kids club for children from ages 3-12 that’s included in your trip (except for some of the premium experiences, which cost a fee of around $79)​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​


> * Aunty’s Beach House -  I signed my 4 year old up ahead of time (90 days before) and was able to sign him up for 2 complimentary activities – Stitch’s Space Goo and Aunty’s Aloha Party.  I also signed him up for Surf’s Up with Chip and Dale for $79 and it’s a 3 hour experience with dinner included.  HE LOVED THIS PLACE!  Every day he’d ask to go Aunty’s!  Like I said, he just turned 4 on October 2 and this place was right up his alley.  I kept reading that it was probably for older kids (7-10) and it got me a bit nervous hearing that but he always threw a fit when we picked him up.  I’d say that’s a good sign LOL!  So if you have a younger child, please don’t look too much into those reviews about it being for older kids.  There were SO many CM’s inside Aunty’s, I felt completely at ease when being shown around.  Which I should note, open house is everyday from 8-9:30am when parents and kids (younger too!) can go and check out the place, but you cannot leave your child at that time, you must stay with them. Drop offs – had only seen once during our trip when they had the big red signs hanging at doors, meaning full capacity. Otherwise, we had no issues dropping him off for free play anyday..  The check in process is wonderful and secure.  You need to know the password (one that you make up) and show a Key card to pick up, so no one is able to go in and check out your child.  They also make your child wash their hands before entering the club house.


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Once I got him settled and comfortable at Aunty’s, I left and met back up with everyone back at the room.  They were going to relax for a bit and the baby was going to take a nap.  DH and I thought now would be the best time to go to Costco before his surprise (the spa!) at 1:15pm.​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
I did take some pictures while at Costco for those that are interested.  DH bought some shirts (and a Hawaiian shirt! )  We also picked up a tri-tip to BBQ for dinner that night, cause when in Hawaii, you BBQ up beef! (our mom's don't like fish)​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
If you are a Sushi/Poke fan, PLEASE grab some while at Costco!  Oh my, so delicious and fresh! It is located directly across from the premade fresh items in what they call a ‘coffin freezer’ (had to ask where the Poke was and they used this term!) and they had lots of different types available.​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
On the way back to the Resort​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Signage to get to Aulani – it’s not big and grand like you’d expect and the exit comes up real quick!​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
I’m not sure if they changed the parking machine since our trip, but we had the WORST luck getting into and out of the resort with our cards! And we weren’t the only ones.  Several people had posted before this trip about having issues using the entrance/exit machine.  We were stuck at the gate and both of our keys weren’t working to get out.  Cars slowly started to line up behind us, I had to run to the lobby and tell someone that we were stuck at the gate and several cars were behind us, and one of the CM’s mentioned that there were issues with the machine.  But hopefully Aulani has addressed this issue since then!  Luckily for us, coming back in from Costco, they put a CM there.  And it just so happened to look exactly like DH’s grandmother!​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
(sorry for the quality - very old photo, but she's in between my BIL(who i'm standing next to and MIL)​ 
​ 
​ 


​ 
​ 
​ 




​ 
​ 
​ 
Coming up: THE SPA! ​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Also, 25 days till my solo trip!!! ​


----------



## Steppesister

Leshaface said:


> But it happened every morning we were there. But it worked out, because then this happened every single morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Oh HECK to the yes!!


Leshaface said:


> Should mention, this is where the title of the TR comes in. As MIL was getting ready, she had grabbed one of the toiletries from the bathroom and started putting it on her legs. About halfway through her second leg, she says, “This feels weird.” She didn’t have her reading glasses on so Dan looks at it and says, “That’s not lotion, it’s body wash!”  That’s alright, we don’t need to use our brains while on vacation!



 Priceless!! 



Leshaface said:


>



Just perfect!  I really love this shot!



Leshaface said:


>



WOW!! Ummm, yes, I could get very used to that! 



Leshaface said:


> I should also note, that it really didn’t feel like we were on a Disney trip while staying at Aulani. We were not bombarded with the Disney feeling you get when at WDW/DLR. Very subtly incorporated into the music and some décor. It was actually really refreshing!



I was actually wondering about that. I like the idea of Disney quality without the Disney in-your-face stuff.


----------



## Dug720

Just started reading along! Beginning to seriously consider a trip to Aulani next summer for my birthday trip and starting to research.


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope the boys are feeling better. 


Breakfast looks yummy. Love the characters in their beach outfits. 

Costco will definitely be on the list. Fun that they have special items there. 

I’m very impatiently waiting for the SW flights to come out


----------



## 94bruin

You have such a cute family! I love the photo with Mickey where your baby is checking out Mickey. Love that photo that you included with DH's grandma. Yes, they do look alike!


----------



## Leshaface

Steppesister said:


> Oh HECK to the yes!!



RIGHT?!  Ugh, divine.




Steppesister said:


> Priceless!!



Between the lotion scandal, her calling Nemo 'Emo', the shoes....she was on a roll! 





Steppesister said:


> Just perfect!  I really love this shot!



Aw thank you 





Steppesister said:


> WOW!! Ummm, yes, I could get very used to that!



The food was delish.  No complaint there!





Steppesister said:


> I was actually wondering about that. I like the idea of Disney quality without the Disney in-your-face stuff.



Definitely high quality Disney in every way imaginable, that's for sure.



Dug720 said:


> Just started reading along! Beginning to seriously consider a trip to Aulani next summer for my birthday trip and starting to research.



No more considering.  It's a must, I tell ya!



Pinkocto said:


> I hope the boys are feeling better.
> 
> 
> Breakfast looks yummy. Love the characters in their beach outfits.
> 
> Costco will definitely be on the list. Fun that they have special items there.
> 
> I’m very impatiently waiting for the SW flights to come out



Pam....Seriously.  Two days after I posted this, I got the stomach flu.  We seriously can not catch a break around here.  2018 has not been kind to us 

Don't they look so cute all decked out like that! 

It was fun to see some of the stuff that we couldn't get back at home, like the Poke!

I know, what's going on with the flights?!  They should be out soon, hopefully.


----------



## Leshaface

94bruin said:


> You have such a cute family! I love the photo with Mickey where your baby is checking out Mickey. Love that photo that you included with DH's grandma. Yes, they do look alike!



Haha he LOVES Mickey!  Even to this day, he gets excited to see him on TV.  Even the 'old school' Mickey cartoons -  he loves them!

We pulled up to the gate, and I was like oh my gosh that's your grandma!!


----------



## Dugette

I've been a terribly absent DISer, but I found you and cannot wait to live vicariously through your trip to Aulani! Oh, how we miss that place...it's amazing!


----------



## Leshaface

Girl, same here! I've been trying to find everyone's TR's cause somehow everything became unsubbed on my threads (not sure what happened there!) and have been going one by one, replying.  So no worries whatsoever


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh no! I’m sorry you’re now not well. I hope everybody is back to feeling good soon! I have high hopes for 2018


----------



## Leshaface

Pinkocto said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry you’re now not well. I hope everybody is back to feeling good soon! I have high hopes for 2018



Dan got the stomach flu last night.

I seriously just can't help but laugh with everything going on  My friend swears we live on an indian burial ground.  Someone here is always sick.


----------



## khertz

Your boys are SO adorable!! 

The breakfast sounds really nice, but it does seem a little strange to have so few characters at a character meal. Minnie & Goofy look so cute in their beach gear!

Hopefully we can make it to Aulani while DS is still young enough to enjoy Aunty's. We were listening to a podcast about it and he was really interested in what he was hearing, so I hope he will get to experience it one day.


----------



## Leshaface

*Sunday, October 9, 2016*

*Aulani's Lanawai Spa*

*If you’re not at all interested in the spa (but please, you really should be!) you might want to skip this update cause I’ve dedicated this entire post to the spa alone.*

​

​
Once we got back to our room, it was time for DH’s surprise!  He had no idea what we were doing or where we were going.  He guessed surf lessons, visiting North Shore.  He still didn’t even know once we passed the sign outside the building to it!  But once we got to our location, he was shocked and excited!  I told him we were getting a couples massage and that we’d be able to use the spa amenities before and after our treatment. He had no idea what that meant but he was excited about his massage!
​
​



​
​
I checked us in and we were told to sit in the waiting area for us to be called back
​



​ 



​
​
Note:  They recommend you checking in an hour before your service so that you can make use of the sauna, showers, and hot tubs and be fully in that relaxation state of mind.  And just something I thought I’d share – I booked this on our second day because I’m the kind of person that sometimes tans and/or burns in the sun and I did NOT want a massage if I had a sunburn.  That sounds awful to be rubbed with a burn! So perhaps reserve your treatment at the very beginning of your trip.
​
​
We were then called back and given an introduction of the spa
​ 



​ 
Very cool waterfall wall
​ 



​ 
They have you pick a stone at random (I ended up with ‘Strength’ and Dan got ‘Balance’).  With that stone, you’re supposed to focus on that word throughout your day at the spa.  You then gently toss it into this pool – that is essentially the hub for the spa so you don’t get lost.  Which at one point I came out of a room and did this
​
 
​



​
​
Dan asked if anyone had thrown their rock and hit the teardrop diamond and she said they did have to replace it once, so try not to hit it 
​ 
We were then split up at this point – a guy showing DH the men’s changing room and our guide showing me the ladies room.  She pointed out the showers, the bathrooms and the locker room to put your things in.  She then took me outside to show me the scrub station, where she made me a body scrub to either use in the showers there, or to take home
​



​
​
At that time, DH and his guide had met us outside also and they showed us the two soaking pools, both kept at different temperatures.  They showed us the 6 rain showers, each with their own unique pressures, the large Jacuzzi tub and the Cold Water plunging pool, where they recommended we plunge into the cold (I mean disgustingly COLD!) pool then jump right into the spa.  I guess the contrast in hot and cold helps promote your circulatory system, or something? I don’t know, but I stood at the ledge of the plunging pool and it was a quick nope from me!  They also showed us the reflexology path which was rather nice.  After our tour around the garden we were led back into our respective changing rooms (where Dan told me he’d see me in 30 minutes, he was going to do the saunas ) He made himself right at home in front of our guides!  I should also mention, they asked if we would like to order cocktails, wine, beer, or food to be delivered to us and we definitely wanted some wine so we placed our order with them and they said they would come and find us and not worry about us trying to locate them.  What service!
​ 
They give you a very plush robe and extremely comfortable slipper sandals to wear around the spa and outside in their Hydrotherapy Garden. I did get a few shots making sure I was alone so no one thought I was a perv 
​

​
Locker Room



 
​
​
Vanity Counter where they had everything you could think of on the counters that were free to use as you please including, Make up remover, Facial Sunscreen, Facial moisturizer, cotton pads, and hair dryers.
​


​



​ 



​
​
There was one song I kept hearing every time I was in the bathrooms/changing rooms and it was positively relaxing so I shazam’ed it really quick on my phone to purchase it and in case you want to hear what the spa sounded like it was called, “The Wind Beckons” by Kavin Hoo.  Youtube it now!  I dare you not to be relaxed.

​ 
The Showers
​ 



​ 
During your ‘stay’,  they offer small nibbles and refreshing waters
​ 



​
I can’t even begin to tell you how delicious the Wai Ono was (the peachy color on the right)  I asked about how they made it and I guess it was a mix that they made?  
​



​
​
I decided to look for a recipe online when I got home and these products popped up, so I can’t help but wonder if they mixed the Peach Green Tea extract with the Pomegranate & Acai Berry extract together.  I don’t know if I want to spend $60 on water for myself  As tasty as it was though, I might one day.  Or I could just save that $60 towards my next Aulani Spa visit  I Guess I researched while I was still at Aulani cause this was on my phone
​ 



​ 
Pineapple Water, Mini Zucchini-Carrot cupcakes and jelly beans
​ 



​ 
After I changed out of my clothes and into my swimsuit (and since Dan had already made his plans haha!) I decided to check out the Saunas myself – they had a dry one and wet one?  Or is it called a steam room?  I liked the dry sauna but my favorite was the steam room!  Oh my gosh, they infused some Eucalyptus into the steam and it was invigorating and it made my insides feel good   I stayed in for about 15 minutes and decided to head out to the gardens.  I tried both pools and one was slightly warmer than the other by not much, it felt like.  At least to me.  So I posted up in the one that was slightly warmer (the one closest to us in the pic)
​ 




When lo and behold, our wine showed up 
​ 



​ 
Dan was still inside and didn’t show up for another 10 minutes but when he did show up he said he LOVED the steam room.  His body is always sore and he felt like it helped loosen him up for his massage.  We sat in the soaking pool for a few more minutes and he wanted to go explore the gardens but while we were in the pool a
​
CM came up to us and asked us if we would like a freshly chocolate covered pineapple. Uh, yes please!
​
​



​ 
You guys.  This was heaven on earth.  Just everything put together.  The wine, the sounds, the delicacy, the warm relaxing water.  
​ 
This was the view looking towards the co-ed relaxation room where they have the refreshments along with plenty of loungers
​ 



​ 
I had to force myself out at one point to take a look around the rest of the garden but we found the cold water plunging pool 
​ 




and we definitely found the Jacuzzi tub! (Video to follow)  We didn’t stay in but 5 minutes until a CM came looking for us and told us we had about 10 minutes until our treatment to get ready.  
​
​
There is a ‘waiting’ room just outside of each locker room and that is where you sit/lay and wait for your massage therapist to come and get you.  Mine came within minutes and we met up with Dan just outside in the main hallway, where we were both walked to a separate hallway just off the main hallway to our room.  
​
​
I didn’t take pictures of the room itself, but it was nice and dark and they had us each choose a scent to use for our treatment.  I loved my scent so much that I bought a small bottle there and have continued purchasing them from Amazon ever since!  I use it on my hands every night and it instantly takes me back to Aulani!
​
​



​
​
The massage?  The best we’ve EVER had.  Ever.  EVER!  And we both agreed afterwards, that both our techs used techniques we’ve never had before!  It was beyond phenomenal and worth every single penny that we paid.  Even if the other amenities weren’t included, this still would have been worth the price to us.  And speaking of price, the prices are a bit steep.  $320 for couples massage (not including tip but we were able to use our DVC discount towards this, so it ended up being less than that.
​
​
But guess what?  After our massages, we could stay as LONG AS WE WANTED IN THE HYDROTHERAPY GARDENS!
​ 

​
Don’t tell us twice!
​

 We stayed for nearly 2 more hours afterwards, utilizing everything they had to offer!  The rain showers (watch out for the crotch shower, BTW!), the Jacuzzi, the reflexology path, back into the steam room, back into the soaking pools and doing it all over again.  

Here's some of the goodies from the shop that I ended up buying









And my complimentary bath salts to take home






I 100% recommend visiting at least once during your Aulani vacation.  You will not regret it!





​


----------



## Leshaface

khertz said:


> Your boys are SO adorable!!
> 
> The breakfast sounds really nice, but it does seem a little strange to have so few characters at a character meal. Minnie & Goofy look so cute in their beach gear!
> 
> Hopefully we can make it to Aulani while DS is still young enough to enjoy Aunty's. We were listening to a podcast about it and he was really interested in what he was hearing, so I hope he will get to experience it one day.




Exactly, I thought the same regarding the characters. But perhaps their trying to keep it a bit mellow?

It is the BEST!  Calvin loved it so much, he talks about it often.  Remember it goes up to age 12!  Lots of older kids where playing the game consoles and they seemed to be loving having their game entertainment lol!


----------



## cindianne320

That spa looks amazing! So glad you had a relaxing time!


----------



## kastoney

Leshaface said:


> But it happened every morning we were there. But it worked out, because then this happened every single morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That looks like complete and utter perfection and the perfect way to start your morning. 



Leshaface said:


> As MIL was getting ready, she had grabbed one of the toiletries from the bathroom and started putting it on her legs. About halfway through her second leg, she says, “This feels weird.” She didn’t have her reading glasses on so Dan looks at it and says, “That’s not lotion, it’s body wash!”  That’s alright, we don’t need to use our brains while on vacation!


 Though as someone who doesn't wear reading glasses, I've totally done this myself! 



Leshaface said:


>


What a great family photo! 



Leshaface said:


> We noted on our reservation that we were celebrating Cal’s 4th bday and our 10th wedding anniversary, and they were nice enough to bring some celebration treats for us.


Yum!  Happy belated birthday and anniversary! Our anniversarys must be close.  We hit 10 years on September 10th. 



Leshaface said:


> And of course, the characters – note, there were only two during our breakfast, Minnie and Goofy (not counting Mickey in the beginning.) Not sure if this is the norm, but doesn’t seem like a lot of characters


That definitely doesn't seem like a lot of characters, but the food all looks awesome. Glad to see they had some typical disney stuff mixed with Hawaiian specialties. 



Leshaface said:


> Towards the end of our meal, I decided to check Calvin into Aunty’s Beach House - the kids club for children from ages 3-12 that’s included in your trip (except for some of the premium experiences, which cost a fee of around $79)​


Included?????  That is amazing!  I'm not sure we'd ever check Casey out 



Leshaface said:


> If you are a Sushi/Poke fan, PLEASE grab some while at Costco! Oh my, so delicious and fresh! It is located directly across from the premade fresh items in what they call a ‘coffin freezer’ (had to ask where the Poke was and they used this term!) and they had lots of different types available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Why oh why can't my Costco coffin have this in it????  I think the same ravioli lasagna and turkey rolls has been in our coffin for about 10 years now. 



Leshaface said:


> Note: They recommend you checking in an hour before your service so that you can make use of the sauna, showers, and hot tubs and be fully in that relaxation state of mind. And just something I thought I’d share – I booked this on our second day because I’m the kind of person that sometimes tans and/or burns in the sun and I did NOT want a massage if I had a sunburn. That sounds awful to be rubbed with a burn! So perhaps reserve your treatment at the very beginning of your trip.


Sounds brilliant to me! 



Leshaface said:


> At that time, DH and his guide had met us outside also and they showed us the two soaking pools, both kept at different temperatures. They showed us the 6 rain showers, each with their own unique pressures,


6 rain showers!!!!!!!  I do not like a massage - weird I know I don't like to be touched - but i wonder if they just let you buy a pass to experience everything else because it looks and sounds amazing and exactly what my soul could use right about now.



Leshaface said:


> You guys. This was heaven on earth. Just everything put together. The wine, the sounds, the delicacy, the warm relaxing water. ​


Heaven on earth sounds like an understatement!  Please transport me there now. 



Leshaface said:


> The massage? The best we’ve EVER had. Ever. EVER! And we both agreed afterwards, that both our techs used techniques we’ve never had before! It was beyond phenomenal and worth every single penny that we paid. Even if the other amenities weren’t included, this still would have been worth the price to us. And speaking of price, the prices are a bit steep. $320 for couples massage (not including tip but we were able to use our DVC discount towards this, so it ended up being less than that.


For all that you got $320 for 2 people actually sounds like a pretty good deal to me.  You're a great wife. Amazing gift! 



Leshaface said:


> We stayed for nearly 2 more hours afterwards, utilizing everything they had to offer! The rain showers (watch out for the crotch shower, BTW!),


Only 2 hours, why not 2 days   Not sure I have words for the crotch shower


----------



## Leshaface

cindianne320 said:


> That spa looks amazing! So glad you had a relaxing time!



Oh my goodness, it was everything and more!



kastoney said:


> That looks like complete and utter perfection and the perfect way to start your morning.



That is seriously how life should be every morning.  Not hectic and frantic!  And most importantly, no yelling at kids to get their darn shoes on!



kastoney said:


> Though as someone who doesn't wear reading glasses, I've totally done this myself!







kastoney said:


> What a great family photo!



Thank you



kastoney said:


> Yum! Happy belated birthday and anniversary! Our anniversarys must be close. We hit 10 years on September 10th.



Our anniversary is July 21, 2006.  It's hooooot in July, pretty much anywhere so celebrating is kind of low key.  But we decided since it was our 10 year anniversary, we should splurge a bit and wait a few more months till the weather was cooler (we also had those few extra months to save too!) Geez, can't believe our 12 year is coming up so quickly.  Time is flying!



kastoney said:


> That definitely doesn't seem like a lot of characters, but the food all looks awesome. Glad to see they had some typical disney stuff mixed with Hawaiian specialties.



That's what I was most looking forward to, were the Hawaiian/Japanese dishes!



kastoney said:


> Included????? That is amazing! I'm not sure we'd ever check Casey out



Casey would absolutely love it!  It is like 5 times bigger than the kids clubs at WDW, PLUS a backyard area to play outside!



kastoney said:


> Why oh why can't my Costco coffin have this in it???? I think the same ravioli lasagna and turkey rolls has been in our coffin for about 10 years now.



Right?! Ugh, so disappointed in our Costco's.  



kastoney said:


> 6 rain showers!!!!!!! I do not like a massage - weird I know I don't like to be touched - but i wonder if they just let you buy a pass to experience everything else because it looks and sounds amazing and exactly what my soul could use right about now.



This. When I was researching for this trip at the end of 2015/beginning 2016, they were offering a day pass at the time, to use those amenities, I think for $60?  My mom is not a massage person either, but we begged her to try it (her first and she was 66 at the time!) and she enjoyed it very much!  



kastoney said:


> Heaven on earth sounds like an understatement! Please transport me there now.



Ugh yes me too.  I'm so done with January and February.  I'm praying that March will be the best, considering my trip is in a few weeks! 



kastoney said:


> For all that you got $320 for 2 people actually sounds like a pretty good deal to me. You're a great wife. Amazing gift!



I think it was close to $400, even after discount plus tip?  So I guess not terrible for two people!  He was so so grateful that I did that, he loves massages and it had been a while since he had one.  Actually, I think his last massage was on our Disney cruise in 2011 so he was due!



kastoney said:


> Only 2 hours, why not 2 days  Not sure I have words for the crotch shower



In total we were there for 4 hours, 1 hour before, 1 hour massage and 2 after, but we had to pretty much drag ourselves away because I had to BBQ our dinner that night!  Spoiler alert: we visited the spa again though


----------



## Steppesister

Holy crap!! WHat a decadent and lovely treat for yourselves. I've done the spa at Senses, but this looks way above and beyond. Just gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugette

Wow, I'm feeling relaxed just reading about your spa visit!

So funny to think we've been to Aulani twice and never set foot in that place. Apparently we need to someday!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Dan got the stomach flu last night.
> 
> I seriously just can't help but laugh with everything going on  My friend swears we live on an indian burial ground.  Someone here is always sick.



I’m so sorry. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Pinkocto

The spa looks A-MA-ZING!!! Thank you so much for posting such an in depth review. I will definitely be be enjoying that place when I finally get out there. Awesome to be able to spend all that time before and after the massage enjoying the extras.


----------



## Leshaface

Steppesister said:


> Holy crap!! WHat a decadent and lovely treat for yourselves. I've done the spa at Senses, but this looks way above and beyond. Just gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing.



Holy crap indeed!   If I seriously didn't pack out my solo trip with things to do, visiting Senses would have been on my list of Must-Do's.



Dugette said:


> Wow, I'm feeling relaxed just reading about your spa visit!
> 
> So funny to think we've been to Aulani twice and never set foot in that place. Apparently we need to someday!



No.  You must!  It really helped us ease into the idea of 'relaxing' while on a Disney trip (which I didn't think was possible!)



olafLover said:


> I'm so happy with our decision to do the couples massage! It sounds lovely!
> Did you say you went into the sauna in your bathing suit? Are there sign or anything to say that's how it should be done? Because they are in the locker rooms, I wouldn't expect that



Yay for your couples massage!  You will not regret it one bit.  The women I encountered were all wearing bathing suits, besides one girl, who was wearing a towel around here, so maybe no bathing suit underneath?  I'm not exactly sure what their policy is regarding that officially though.  



Pinkocto said:


> I’m so sorry. I hope he feels better soon.



I think he's on the mend, and i'm praying it will stay like that for all of us at least through this month, please dear Lord! 



Pinkocto said:


> The spa looks A-MA-ZING!!! Thank you so much for posting such an in depth review. I will definitely be be enjoying that place when I finally get out there. Awesome to be able to spend all that time before and after the massage enjoying the extras.



Pam, you could seriously turn it into an all day event if you wanted to!  And what I love is that they encourage you to stay and make the most of your time there.  They don't hover and check their watches.  It's utter relaxation.


----------



## 94bruin

How far in advance did you book your spa treatment? I have to remember to book treatments for my June trip. I like how you can just relax in the spa. I don't think I've ever really taken advantage of any facilities. But considering we'll be there for 7 days, I'll have to time to relax. I think I am usually forward tto the next item on the agenda, haha!


----------



## Leshaface

94bruin said:


> How far in advance did you book your spa treatment? I have to remember to book treatments for my June trip. I like how you can just relax in the spa. I don't think I've ever really taken advantage of any facilities. But considering we'll be there for 7 days, I'll have to time to relax. I think I am usually forward tto the next item on the agenda, haha!



I think I booked it about 5 weeks before our trip, so you definitely have time if you're thinking about getting a treatment.  And 7 days?  Amazing!  I hope you have the best time!


----------



## afwdwfan

Leshaface said:


> The rain showers (watch out for the crotch shower, BTW!),


Ok, I'm in catch up mode and not commenting on much, but I need to know more... 

Looks like a great, relaxing start to the trip.  Awesome picture of Calvin with Darryl Strawberry.  Yes, you're going on and on about the spa and I'm still thinking, "man, that's awesome that they got to meet Strawberry in the airport."


----------



## Leshaface

afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I'm in catch up mode and not commenting on much, but I need to know more...
> 
> Looks like a great, relaxing start to the trip.  Awesome picture of Calvin with Darryl Strawberry.  Yes, you're going on and on about the spa and I'm still thinking, "man, that's awesome that they got to meet Strawberry in the airport."



Hiya Andy!  Awesome to see you here!  And trust me, the crotch showers are not as fun as they sound It's super awkward, and Dan got 'grazed' so that was entertaining 

I actually remember watching him play when I was around 11 against the Orioles while in Baltimore so it was REALLY cool to see him in person!


----------



## franandaj

OK, I got caught up.  Your visit to Costco looked fun, I'm pretty sure we won't be able to resist.  Even if there are just two of us, we'll end up buying a ton.  I love Poke so I'm sure I'll get some of that!

I definitely have the spa on my radar but I doubt that Fran will want to do it, so I'll just have to do it for myself.

BTW, I don't think you even subbed in on my latest TR, but it's in the DVC section under DVC Mousellaneous in the DVC Trip Reports section.  I have one more update, and then bonus updates.  I'll be doing bonus updates until we leave on the trip in August with Karin, Tom, Pam, her Mom, and Jill.


----------



## Leshaface

franandaj said:


> OK, I got caught up.  Your visit to Costco looked fun, I'm pretty sure we won't be able to resist.  Even if there are just two of us, we'll end up buying a ton.  I love Poke so I'm sure I'll get some of that!
> 
> I definitely have the spa on my radar but I doubt that Fran will want to do it, so I'll just have to do it for myself.
> 
> BTW, I don't think you even subbed in on my latest TR, but it's in the DVC section under DVC Mousellaneous in the DVC Trip Reports section.  I have one more update, and then bonus updates.  I'll be doing bonus updates until we leave on the trip in August with Karin, Tom, Pam, her Mom, and Jill.



I thought about the spa specifically with you in mind, you will love it i'm absolutely sure!  You're a total spa junkie so i'm anxious for you to try it and give your opinion on it!

Thank you for telling me, i'm off to find it!


----------



## Petals & Pixie Dust

Jumping on board! Aulani is on our list!


----------



## MiaBella05

joining in


----------



## Leshaface

*cont. Sunday, October 9, 2016*

After our outstanding time at the spa, it was time to cook up some dinner for a relaxing night in.  I had read the BBQ station gets filled pretty quick, so I wanted to be down there early.  






> BBQ – there are only 4 BBQ’s available and they are popular!  We got there around 5pm and snagged the last BBQ.  Not too much later, there was a small lined formed to use them.  You can get BBQ tools (brush, tongs) at the Community Center (located on the bottom floor of the Ewa building) for free and you can return them dirty.  Also, there is no rinse off sink.  My mom took a water cup to the refillable mug station and filled it up with water to rinse off our utensils in between using.  When she went back for a second time, she ran into a CM and asked if there were any hidden sinks anywhere and the CM had said that management was looking into putting sinks out there.  So if you have a refillable mug or the water cups that they give you at any of the Counter service restaurants, just take your mug/cup over to the refillable station about 40 steps away from the BBQ station and use that to rinse off.





















Beverage station not far from BBQ







The Community Center to pick up and drop off utensils









*Monday, October 10, 2016*

The next day was our next breakfast ADR at Ama Ama, but first coffee
















These robes are the best!!!  I gushed about them so much, my mom ended up purchasing one for me and giving it to me for Christmas that year.  I use it all the time still!







Our reservation was at 8:45 and we got there right on time

















Quick family photo before ordering







Started off with a bakery basket for the table







and their acai bowl for starters












Everyone devoured the bakery basket, but only Dan, Calvin and I ate the acai.  I get it, it’s an acquired taste for sure.


Dan ordered the Breakfast Sandwich with a Lobster Claw, Bacon, Sunnyside Egg, Avocado, Heirloom Tomato, Butter Lettuce and drizzled with Truffle oil







It was insanely delicious!


My mother in law ordered the fun Cereal-crusted French Toast







I can’t remember if it was cap’n crunch berries or fruity pebbles?  But both Dan and my mother in law loved it!  


I, on the other hand, was too busy with this monstrosity – the Buttermilk Pancakes with Macadamia Nut-Vanilla Sauce







It was incredible!  Decadent, gooey.  I think about these often. 


Calvin had some fun Mickey shaped Pancakes






I don’t have a picture, but my DM more than likely ordered the Two eggs any style with Potatoes.  I know she took a bite or two of my pancakes and painfully regretted not ordering a plate of these for herself ​


----------



## Leshaface

*cont. Monday, October 10, 2016*

After breakfast, we rested back in the room for a small while and got ready to head down to the pools since upon reading all the reports and tips regarding pools, we wanted to get down there early to get chairs.  



> ‘Pool – this is one is a bit of a downer.  We arrived on a Saturday and decided to check out the place and the lazy river.  We didn’t need chairs but walked around to check out the situation.  LOTS of people, every chair in the place taken. And this was later in the day, around 4pm. It wasn’t any better on Sunday or Monday.  We did find a little relief Tuesday through Thursday, but you really had to keep an eye out for people gathering their stuff to leave.  DH was pretty annoyed by Wednesday and spoke to someone where we picked up our towels and wristbands.  The CM said he goes around a few times an hour (even showed us a diagram of the pool area!) and marks chairs that have not been used.  If items have not been moved/touched after an hour, they will pick up hose items and free that chair up.  I will say, after that, I did notice CM’s walking around looking at chairs on days we were laying out.’




We eventually found two chairs together and let my DM and Mother in law take them while we took the boys on the Lazy River (Quentin was NOT a fan ) and Calvin to the water play area













At one point, Calvin wanted to go to Aunty’s so I went up and got him dressed and took him and the mom’s took Quentin in the stroller to Off the Hook for drinks, while Dan and I explored the different slides and spas.


The Volcanic Vertical is fun, but pretty tame.  For me, I guess .  Dan on the other hand, had a different experience.







I love how different we are - i'm so chill coming out, he's like a disaster 



While we had gone on the Lazy River a few times, we had seen the Tubestone Curl and it looked really fun!  And it seemed a bit more adventurous than the other slide.  We expected to be spouted out gracefully, gliding across the pool like everyone else…except we didn’t.








It was hilarious and so memorable for us!




We then took a relaxing dip in the adult only whirlpool spas








We went back up to the room where we were able to crash (from afar!) a wedding that was taking place on the Hawalai Lawn




​


----------



## Leshaface

*cont. Monday, October 10, 2016 *

I wanted to give a more detailed pictures of what was in our kitchen because it seems a lot of folks that come to Aulani cook in their rooms, and I can definitely understand why.  It can be very expensive to eat on, or even off, property. 










































































Everyone was kind of on their own tonight so I decided I’d take the baby back to the room for a good nap (And I was still breastfeeding him at this time, so I needed a major feeding/pumping sesh) and let everyone else go eat wherever.  While the baby was napping, I ended up taking a nice, warm bath.  This is the perfect place to place this tip:






> ‘Tub - I think the majority of the tubs in the rooms are whirlpool tubs.  A long time ago, my friend @franandaj had told me that mousekeeping doesn’t do the best job about cleaning those jets.  She told me a way to clean them but I forgot how to.  If she see’s this maybe she can add her cleaning tip here, but what I really should have done was run the jets BEFORE filling up with water to just clear them out.  Big mistake.  Right at the end of my relaxing soak, with the delicious bath bombs from Laniwai spa, I decided to run the jets.   Dark leaves/seeds (maybe Lavender??) started coming out of the jets, as if someone with a bath bomb that had lavender leaves in it, was sucked up into jets and re-released into my bath.  Ew!  Learn from my mistake and run those jets before starting your bath!






For dinner for me that night, I made a grilled ham and cheese sandwich









and took it out to the lanai with my glass of wine, and if you can see through the slats, they had a large screen out on the lawn for movies.  Tonight was Hocus Pocus (which is very odd as I write this up, as Hocus Pocus is on ABC Family (I refuse to call it Freeform ) Odd that it’s the middle of April.​


----------



## Pinkocto

Great update. I know I keep saying this but I MUST get there sooner rather than later. SW still hasn’t put out flights 

Loved all the videos, thanks so much for posting. We’ll probably do mostly cooking in the room, all your pics are very helpful. 

Hocus Pocus is one of my favorites!

Breakfast looked scrumptious


----------



## 94bruin

THANK YOU for taking pictures of the kitchen and the list of items on the kitchen. We'll be cooking for sure so they are very helpful! 

Love the videos! Looks like so much fun! Can't wait to go down the slides!


----------



## kastoney

You are totally selling me on Aulani.  Your breakfast looks amazing!  Wish WDW had something so good on property!

Looks like you all had a great day at the pool, though crazy that you can't get a place to put your stuff.  You'd think they would account for this when developing it.  I had no idea they had so many water slides either.


----------



## tink too

Reading along as I'm starting to research a trip to Hawaii.  Loving your TR so far.  What a cute family you have.


----------



## Steppesister

Leshaface said:


>


Oh. My. Gosh! WOW! 



Leshaface said:


> It was hilarious and so memorable for us!



Okay, that was funny! 

Fun updates, Alicia!


----------



## khertz

WOW, that spa day sounds like absolute heaven!!! 

The slides look like a lot of fun, and I'm all about a lazy river. It's nice that you and DH got to enjoy the slides together. It's fun to be big kids together on the rare occasions that happens!!


----------



## Luv2trav

I love your trip report. Thank you for writing it.


----------



## franandaj

Leshaface said:


> After our outstanding time at the spa, it was time to cook up some dinner for a relaxing night in. I had read the BBQ station gets filled pretty quick, so I wanted to be down there early.



You show us all that and don't even tell us what you cooked?  

Your breakfast looks nice. I would have ordered the Corned Beef Hash or the Loco Moco.



Leshaface said:


> After breakfast, we rested back in the room for a small while and got ready to head down to the pools since upon reading all the reports and tips regarding pools, we wanted to get down there early to get chairs.



I can imagine.  Much of the appeal of Aulani is the pool and water features.



Leshaface said:


> I love how different we are - i'm so chill coming out, he's like a disaster



I listened without sound so i couldn't really tell how bad Dan was. Plus it was on my phone.



Leshaface said:


> . It can be very expensive to eat on, or even off, property.



I totally get that. As you know I'm a big proponent of eating in the room.



Leshaface said:


> This is the perfect place to place this tip:



I couldn't quote your story, but what happened to you was what I read online. To clean it, you fill the tub just above the jets and add a cup of bleach. Run it for 5-10 minutes so that anything caught in the pipes works its way out. Ive been complacent about this and now you remind me I need to pack bleach for my upcoming weekend at the Grand!



Leshaface said:


> For dinner for me that night, I made a grilled ham and cheese sandwich



That's one of my "night in" favorites, someti.es i have bacon instead!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Hi Alicia! Loving your TR to Aulani so far! It looks so beautiful and I really want to get there one day. Also loved hearing about the spa - it looks wonderful! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## ariel1025

Loving your report.  We are considering an Aulani trip for next summer, so reading this has been super helpful in outlining a plan .  Also, I have to ask, where did you get your black swimsuit you were wearing in the lazy river video? It's so cute!!


----------



## Leshaface

Well, I did it again.  I fell behind.#sowhatelseisnew. I have a couple updates left for this TR that I should be able to get to over the weekend.  With summer vacation only days away, I should be able to be more present here!


----------



## Leshaface

ariel1025 said:


> Loving your report.  We are considering an Aulani trip for next summer, so reading this has been super helpful in outlining a plan .  Also, I have to ask, where did you get your black swimsuit you were wearing in the lazy river video? It's so cute!!



I think that one is from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## Pinkocto

Leshaface said:


> Well, I did it again.  I fell behind.#sowhatelseisnew. I have a couple updates left for this TR that I should be able to get to over the weekend.  With summer vacation only days away, I should be able to be more present here!



No worries!


----------

